# First Tripple Shot



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm about to pull my first tripple shot of 22g looking at 35g output.

What time should I be aiming for please?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

5 past 1!!!!!!!!







think normal parameters still apply! Be interested to know for sure though! I would assume it would be more towards the 30-35 seconds, prepared to be shot down in flames again!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Funny guy Kikapu!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Funny guy Kikapu!


 No ones said that before!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends on the grind size surely?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try 22g > 35g > 35 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try 22g > 35g > 35 seconds.


That's numberwang ........


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, so it came out a bit fast so a tiny bit on the sour side but wow! Tasted better than any of the previous shots I've done with Red Brick and a double VST with 17g in 32g out in about 27seconds.

I used a stock Rancilio tripple basket this time with 22g in and about 35g out stopping just before blonding.

Tasty!

Think I'm gonna change my IMS double basket order to the tripple


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Shoulda timed it but was too excited









I used the same grind size as for my usual 17g double but I obviously need to go tighter as it ran a bit too fast.

Tasted pretty good tho!

My distribution sucks tho. Still getting dead spots.

Anyone got a Torr convex I can buy please??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes coffeechap will have. Pm him , he is about somewhere .


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll try again then









Rumour was he was lurking around my manor but he's obviously a very busy boy...(either that or a very naughty one).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

He's a very naughty busy boy


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Shoulda timed it but was too excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You used 22g with the same grinding settings as 17g and it came too fast?? Very strange, should have poured much slower. When i go from 18g to 21g i have to change the grinder settings


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I had the grinder set for another bean previously...

Just did 22g in 30g out in 30 seconds. Tasted better! I'm def digging the tripple shot! Three sips instead of two, bonus!

My scales are a bit slow to respond so by the time I see 35g and stopped the machine I've gone way over!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You soon learn the scales latency .


----------

